# Another Asshole...This Time in Seattle



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Had a shooting at Seattle Pacific University this afternoon. I was actually at work, wrapping up our Seniors last day of school when one of our Special Education teachers came running out of her office to tell me. Her son and daughter in law were there when it happened and thankfully, are safe and uninjured.

Ironically, she grew up right across the street from SPU, even learned to ride her bike on the campus as her grandfather had been the University President when she was growing up, and eventually, graduated from SPU. She was a little freaked out.

But WTF, over? Really? And your dumb ass gets subdued by a student security officer with some pepper spray while you were reloading your shotgun? I wish it had been by an armed citizen and they had blown this guys ****ing head off. Then at least we could say an armed law abiding citizen stopped his spree. 

Wait, my bad. It's Seattle. It would have read this way "Armed vigilante shoots and kills troubled man with mental health issues" and we never would have heard the gunman even had a gun.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

If he was stopped while reloading his shotgun by pepper spray he was a very big pussy!! Sure it burn like hell but if you let it effect you enough to stop what you are doing. Bad luck got ya.. That said, I am glad he was stopped and like you stated. It is too bad he wasn't double tapped by a law abiding citizen!! Maybe he will get gang raped in custody and killed like Dahmer! Broomstick up the ass....


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

What a pussy. I've been tear gassed, pepper sprayed, and tazed. Tear gas makes you caugh and puke but you can fight through it. Pepper spray burns like hell and makes you cough and gag but again you can fight through it. The tazer...will drop you like a sack of crap but when that 5 second lightning ride is over its game on if you can break the wires. Of all of them I'd rather be tazed cause when it's over, it's over. Once you experience any of them, you will realize none of them are a bullet to the head.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hats off to a person brave enough to stop a dipshit reloading to kill innocent people.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure the plan was to kill a bunch of people and commit suicide. I would have no problem helping the idiot complete his plan with a shot to the head if he just couldn't bring himself to do it. Save the taxpayer some money and open up some prison space for another child raping priest.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

First off, the guy probably is a pussy - not SF - they usually are in these cases. Glad it ended sooner than later for sure!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I must have missed this story. Was anyone actually injured/killed by this cretin?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Bigdogbuc, "Another Asshole...This Time in Seattle"

Stop giving us "assholes" a bad name!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Things like this may actually lead to legislation which increases our gun rights.

An example of this is Missouri recently passing legislation to permit teachers to carry weapons.

Sooner or later, the general population will realize that it takes good people with guns to stop bad people with guns.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm thankful that a security guard with pepper spray was able to stop this guy, he saved lives. I also think he was one lucky individual. He was poorly equipped to meet the threat that faced him he should have been armed.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I will give the security guard props. Pepper spray vs shotgun and he comes out ahead..


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Unfortunately he was a security guard not law enforcement and there fore being in a school not allowed to be armed. In fact I am shocked he even had pepper spray! Thrilled to hear he was smart enough to see an opportunity to bring it to a halt get the advantage and use it to good effect! Most security gaurds I have worked with would have been running around like a 12 year old school girl screeming or charged in like Captain Save a Gang of 'Ho's and gotten killed!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Gun free zones = Killing fields!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If the guard had been armed maybe the taxpayers would not be paying for this POS's meals and housing for the next 40-60 years


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I will give the security guard props. Pepper spray vs shotgun and he comes out ahead..


The owner of one of the gun schools I train with always says; "The gun is a tool, I am the weapon." I'd say that mindset certainly applies in this case.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If it is a matter of training them before arming them that's fairly easy and straight forward. The real problem is prying the liberals off the education system long enough to make some common sense changes that would make our schools safer.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Seneca said:


> If it is a matter of training them before arming them that's fairly easy and straight forward. The real problem is prying the liberals off the education system long enough to make some common sense changes that would make our schools safer.


As a Public School Employee, I completely agree with your sentiments. There are a lot of teachers out there who feel the same way as well. Unfortunately, they are the minority and aren't able to be in charge as the Lib's are so deeply entrenched in the system with a whole lot of "good ole boys" mentality going on.

I remember an old teacher of mine, many years ago, becoming a district level administrator. My mother worked in the same district as well, at the district office, and had to watch this first hand; He soon hired his wife as a principal, then, oddly enough, all of the people who had run in their "social circle", became principals as well. Then administrators. Weird 'ey? It's about position, power and money, like any other industry.

The kids are an after thought once the teachers find their way out of the classroom. Then it's all about climbing the "corporate ladder" and who offers the bigger paycheck. Loyalty toward anything goes out the window and it's like watching free agents during the NFL/NBA/MLB Draft.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the politics of school administration, though it wouldn't surprise me to learn that there was wink and nod cronyism involved in the hiring practice. Yet it seems that an education system more or less controlled by liberals is going to more or less resist having armed teachers. 

Because in their view and according to their logic guns are bad. I get it. What I don't get is liberal notion that making gun free zones will somehow solve the problem of mass shootings. Reality doesn't work that way.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I'm not familiar with the politics of school administration, though it wouldn't surprise me to learn that there was wink and nod cronyism involved in the hiring practice. Yet it seems that an education system more or less controlled by liberals is going to more or less resist having armed teachers.
> 
> Because in their view and according to their logic guns are bad. I get it. What I don't get is liberal notion that making gun free zones will somehow solve the problem of mass shootings. Reality doesn't work that way.


As we all know, liberals have their own sense of reality. They make shit up to be what they want it to be. And when things go wrong, in true liberal fashion, instead of admitting that their notions were wrong, they will blame an inanimate object instead of taking responsibility. This "mentality" is becoming more prevalent in the children as the years go by, and I see it in my hallways everyday. It is a very rare occasion that one of my students ever takes responsibility for anything. It's easier to blame someone or something else and absolve yourself of any responsibility than it is to suffer consequences for your actions, or more importantly, LEARN from it. And rather than LEARNING from it, there are those who TEACH it. And a lot of it begins in the home.

But we also have those who are wholly incapable of taking responsibility for anything. My 16 year old step-son is a classic example. He is completely incapable, and I mean completely incapable, of taking any responsibility for anything he does and is incapable of even telling the truth, unless he's getting someone in trouble. He is the type you can catch on video, have 10 eyewitnesses who personally know and can identify him, and each have him on video themselves, and he will look you dead in the face and tell you that it's not him and your facts are wrong. And believe it. Because he's all ****ed up in the head. Just like a liberal.

We have parents who refuse to allow their children to accept or be given consequences for their actions. Case in point, we had a MASSIVE "Food Fight" planned, organized and executed by our seniors on Monday during our first of two lunches. It did thousands of dollars worth of damage to students personal property (think laptops and I-Pads), shut down the entire cafeteria (still had 400 kids in the wings waiting for lunch), caused a mild concussion for one and took over a dozen of us an hour, with squeegee's, rags, and shovels, to clean up. This had been planned on the Senior Class Facebook Page. The administrators of the page also happened to be the five Senior Class ASB Officers (class president, vice president etc.). We had a handful of students, including a staff members kid, tell us this. By the time we got into the page, it had magically been scrubbed clean.

Guess what big steamy pile of shit hit the fan when they were told they wouldn't be participating in certain portions of graduation that the class officers were responsible for? If you remember anything about high school, the rich, popular kids are still the ones who wind up as Class Presidents, ASB Officers. Cue rich, snotty parents of said kids who are Booster Parents/Officers/Board Members, whose kids are up for Valedictorian/Salutorian, and off to really expensive Ivy League, Division 1 Colleges and Universities. One of them belongs to one of our teachers no less. Parents were in, meeting after meeting, threats of lawsuits, the superintendent was brought in. It was ugly.

These kids 1) Are class leaders who signed a contract and are held to a higher standard of conduct 2) administrated a site that this event was planned on and did nothing to stop it, claiming they "didn't know" (we had kids skipping classes to watch and/or participate so apparently, they were the only ones who didn't know) 3) Scrubbed the site after the event to get rid of any evidence 4) Did nothing to even hint that there "may be an issue at lunch today". Then their argument was "we didn't participate in it, how can we be held responsible for what they did?" Tell that to the CEO of GM sweet cheeks.

And Mommy and Daddy were, for the most part, able to save them from any accountability. I laughed at the "punishment" that was handed down and it's not even worth mentioning here, shook my head and said it was nice to know that the 4 days I spent doing nothing but investigating the incident resulted in nothing but this group of kids getting away with it.

This is what our society has become. And we can thank liberals for it.


----------

